# Makrelen 2010



## Theradon (24. Juni 2010)

Moin!!!!

So langsam müssten die Makrelen doch voll an der Küste angekommen sein oder?
Wäre nett wenn hier mal einige Fangberichte gepostet werden 

Ich fahre am 5 Juli von Den Helder aus los 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Vom Ufer her gibt es reichlich Makrelen zu fangen .

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Theradon (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

War den keiner mehr auf Makrele?
 Jetzt ist doch die Zeit


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Theradon schrieb:


> War den keiner mehr auf Makrele?
> Jetzt ist doch die Zeit



Schau doch mal in den anderen Makrelenthreads rein, da gibt es auch genug von, als wieder ein neues Thema aufzumachen
Suchfunktion hilft dabei


----------



## Emmi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

*Hallo #h*

*Waren am Samstag 27.06.10 mit einem Bus in Scheveningen. :vik:*
*47 Mitglieder des ASV Brambauer starteten mit der MS Trip Senior zum Makrelenfang auf die Nordsee. Bei herrlichem Wetter, Sonnenschein und spiegelglatter See wurden von uns mehr als 3000Fische gefangen. Nach ca. 90 Minuten Fahrzeit weit auf dem offenen Meer erreichen wir einen jagenden Möwenschwarm. Das Schiff hielt an und das Signal zum Angeln erfolgte. Beim ersten ablassen der Makrelenpaternoster hatten schon viele Angler ihre ersten Fangerfolge. Die MS Trip Senior folgte immer den Möwen./ Makrelenschwarm und so wurden bei jedem Halt Fische gefangen. Alle Teilnehmer fingen ausreichend Fische, viele Teilnehmer stellten vorzeitig das Angeln ein. Gegen 14 Uhr wurde das Angeln beendet und die MS Senior fuhr Richtung Hafen, wo wir um 15:30 Uhr anlegten.*


*Petri Heil #h Norbert *


----------



## Theradon (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Emmi schrieb:


> *Hallo #h*
> 
> *Waren am Samstag 27.06.10 mit einem Bus in Scheveningen. :vik:*
> *47 Mitglieder des ASV Brambauer starteten mit der MS Trip Senior zum Makrelenfang auf die Nordsee. Bei herrlichem Wetter, Sonnenschein und spiegelglatter See wurden von uns mehr als 3000Fische gefangen. Nach ca. 90 Minuten Fahrzeit weit auf dem offenen Meer erreichen wir einen jagenden Möwenschwarm. Das Schiff hielt an und das Signal zum Angeln erfolgte. Beim ersten ablassen der Makrelenpaternoster hatten schon viele Angler ihre ersten Fangerfolge. Die MS Trip Senior folgte immer den Möwen./ Makrelenschwarm und so wurden bei jedem Halt Fische gefangen. Alle Teilnehmer fingen ausreichend Fische, viele Teilnehmer stellten vorzeitig das Angeln ein. Gegen 14 Uhr wurde das Angeln beendet und die MS Senior fuhr Richtung Hafen, wo wir um 15:30 Uhr anlegten.*
> ...




Danke genau so was wollte ich hören. An der deutschen Küste fangen die ja noch gar nicht gut ....

Was bringen mir die Sufu ich will nicht wissen was letztes Jahr gefangen wurde und dies Jahr gibts hier noch keinen Thread 

War sonst noch jemand los?


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Ja das hört sich ja gut an #6 
bin ja schonmal gespannt was uns nächstes Wochenende so ans Band geht !


----------



## Marco199 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hallo zusammen.

Also wir waren am 01.07.2010 mit dem Trip Trender von Scheveningen aus raus und ich muss sagen das ich mich selten so verar**** gefühlt habe |gr:.
Die Tour begann eine halbe stunde später und endete sogar eine stunde früher |evil:.
Zudem merkte ich bereits nach den ersten 3 Stops das der Kapitän sich überhaupt keine Mühe gibt #q, denn es wurden bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt maximal 10 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Schiff gefangen, aber jeder Stop dauerte 20-30 Minuten #c.
Gegen 13.00 uhr gab es dann den besten Stop dieses Tages der ca. 5-7 Makrelen pro Person brachte.
Am Ende des Tages fuhren wir mit 3 Personen und lächerlichen 13 Makrelen 280km nach Hause genau wie in den letzen 3 Jahren -.- . Dies wird unsere letzte Scheveningen Tour gewesen sein...
Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen anderen Ort empfehlen, wo sich die Kapitäne wenigstens noch Mühe geben und sich nicht einfach das Geld in die Tasche stecken und sich einen gemütlichen Arbeitstag machen?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marco


----------



## BSZocher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Marco199 schrieb:


> ....Zudem merkte ich bereits nach den ersten 3 Stops *das der Kapitän sich überhaupt keine Mühe gibt* #q, denn es wurden bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt maximal 10 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Schiff gefangen, aber jeder Stop dauerte 20-30 Minuten #c.....



Moin!
Woran kann man das von dir geäusserte denn festmachen?

Nur weil 3 Stops eingelegt wurden und das Schiff nicht über einer Tonne voll Fisch angehalten hat?

Wie oft war's du überhaupt auf einem solchen Schiff unterwegs?


----------



## Marco199 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Wir fahren jedes Jahr 1-2 mal von Scheveningen aus raus.
es waren nicht nur die ersten 2-3 Stops es ging den ganzen Tag so weiter und die letzen Jahre war es genau so.Ich meine wenn der Kapitän doch sieht das ein Stop garkein Fisch bringt dann kann man doch nach 5 Minuten weiter fahren und muss die Leute doch nicht an dieser Stelle 20-30 Minuten angeln lassen oder sehe ich das falsch? Es gab jedes Jahr maximal einen Stop bei dem maximal 10 Makrelen pro Person gefangen wurden. Wir sind die letzten 7 Jahre mit jeweils 3 Personen nicht 1 mal mit mehr als 15 Makrelen nach Hause gekommen und irgendwann ist genug denke ich.


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Marco199 schrieb:


> ....Wir sind die letzten 7 Jahre mit jeweils 3 Personen nicht 1 mal mit mehr als 15 Makrelen nach Hause gekommen und irgendwann ist genug denke ich.



Moin!
Schade für euch......
Kenne das eigentlich nur andersherum. Kiste immer so voll wie ich das haben wollte....und noch das Doppelte ist noch vom Haken in's Wasser "gefallen" |rolleyes


----------



## graetsche (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hallo Marco199,

7 Jahre den falschen Zeitpunkt erwischt? Wir waren die letzten 3 Jahre mit Tripp draußen und haben immer um die 80 Fische pro Mann gehabt. Zeitpunkt war immer Ende Juni, 2X in der Woche mit vielen Holländern an Board und eine aus Deutschland organisierte Tour am Samstag.
Kann also nur gutes aus Scheveningen berichten, dieses Jahr geht es am kommenden Freitag mit einem deutschen Club von den Helder aus raus!
Mal sehen wie es wird, werde dann berichten.


----------



## kingfischer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hallo zusammen, 

am Kapitän liegt das bestimmt nicht. Es gibt mehrere Gründe, warum die Stops trotz wenig Fisch länger als 5 min. dauern. 
1. kann man so mit ein wenig Glück in kleinere Schwäre driften - und auf einmal rappelts! Auch Kleinvieh macht Mist. 

2. Der Kapitän kann in der Zeit mit dem Fernglas in Ruhe nach Mövenschwärmen Ausschau halten. 

3. Bei Makrele nur 5 min auf einer Stelle zu stehen, macht keinen Sinn. So ein Schwarm macht am Tag gut 70 km. Punktuelle kurze Stops, wenn das Echolot nichts oder nicht viel anzeigt, bringt nichts. 

Ich habe vorletztes Jahr sowohl von Scheveningen als auch von Den Helder aus je über 140 Fische gehabt. Letztes Jahr hingegen 2 mal unter 30. Wenn der Schwarm nicht da ist, dann ist das leider Pech. Wie gesagt, so eine Schwarm kann bis zu 70 km am Tag zurücklegen. Und weil gestern gut gefangen wurden, heißt das folglich noch lange nicht, dass der Schwarm heute oder morgen auch wieder gefunden wird.  
Aber wenn ihr mal genau darauf achtet, dann gibt es bei fast allen nicht so erfolgreichen Fahrten immer unbelehrbahre Mitfahrer an Deck, die, gerade bei so hohen Temperaturen wie aktuell, direkt um 9:00 Uhr ihre 3 Makrelen ausnehmen und die Abfälle direkt über Bord werfen. Und von da an kann ein Kapitän sich noch so viel mühe geben, wie er will, einen Möwenschwarm zu finden, weil diese klugen Vögel nämlich alle über ihm kreisen, anstatt über den Fischschwärmen. Das sind dann auch die ersten, die meckern, dass der Kapitän sie verarscht....

Wir fahren immer mit unserem Club, charten das gesamte Boot. Da wird schon im Bus jedem eingebläut, dass die Fische erst am Schluss ausgenommen werden. Und wenn vorher, dann die Abfälle in einen Eimer und den Deckel drauf, damit die Marinehühner sie nicht erspähen. 
Lieber 100 Fische, und die obersten 10 gehen an die Möwen, weil sie die Sonne nicht vertragen haben, als nur 10. 

Wir fahren Freitag Morgen wieder nach Den Helder. Wird schon werden! #6


----------



## BSZocher (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



kingfischer schrieb:


> ..... damit die Marine*hühner* sie nicht erspähen.



Na na na beleidige mal nicht das Nutzvieh. |rolleyes

Die RATTEN der Meere mit ihrem ewigen "Meins, meins meins" hätten nicht besser in einem Animationsfilm dargestellt werden können.

BLÖD  GIERIG  und DUMMDREIST



kingfischer schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn ihr mal genau darauf achtet, dann gibt es bei fast allen nicht so erfolgreichen Fahrten immer unbelehrbahre Mitfahrer an Deck, die, gerade bei so hohen Temperaturen wie aktuell, direkt um 9:00 Uhr ihre 3 Makrelen ausnehmen und die Abfälle direkt über Bord werfen. Und von da an kann ein Kapitän sich noch so viel mühe geben, wie er will, einen Möwenschwarm zu finden, weil diese klugen Vögel nämlich alle über ihm kreisen, anstatt über den Fischschwärmen. Das sind dann auch die ersten, die meckern, dass der Kapitän sie verarscht........



Schön beschrieben.....


----------



## Torsten Rühl (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Weil ich die letzten Jahre auch hin und wieder Pech hatte auf den Kuttern ( Fischmäßig und Angler die meinen sie müßten das Boot schon morgens vollkot....) fahre ich jetzt lieber mit einem kleinen Boot raus.
Das bringt mir genausoviel Fisch, genauso Freude und ich bin flexibler.
Ausserdem bin ich dann selber Schuld wenn ich nichts fange.


----------



## floxfisch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Rob schrieb:


> Vom Ufer her gibt es reichlich Makrelen zu fangen .
> 
> Grüsse Rob
> wolfsbarsch.com



Das würde mich mal genauer interessieren. 
Gibt es da bestimmte Stellen wie z.B. auf Sylt (Hörnum oder Ellenbogen sind es da glaube ich) oder geht das vom Ufer aus überall wo es recht schnell tiefer wird (wo auch immer das sein mag).
Wir werden im August Urlaub an der Niederländischen Küste machen, da würden mich dann auch schon die Minithuns reizen. Sofern es dann noch Sinn macht. Hab noch nie gezielt auf Makrele gefischt, sind aber glaube ich den ganzen Sommer aktiv und jagen Brutfische etc., oder?
Also Fragen grundsätzlicher Art.
Was für Gerät und Montage sollte man vom Ufer verwenden?
Dachte an Brandungsgerät mit entsprechendem Blei und Makrelenvorfach. Dann raus feuern und wieder reinzupfen?

Was sind geeignete Stellen und woran erkenne ich diese?
Also eher platter Strand schnell abfallend bzw. tiefer werdend, Molenköpfe oder Kaianlagen? Wie gesagt hab das nur mal von Sylt gehört. Na ja und Möwenschwarm so dicht unter Land ist ja auch eher selten oder?

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Anregungen. Wir werden wohl die ganze Küste mit dem Womo runter fahren.

Na und Dank deiner Seite werde ich es mit Scherheit auch mal auf die Wölfe versuchen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## graetsche (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



kingfischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Wir fahren Freitag Morgen wieder nach Den Helder. Wird schon werden! #6


 

Bis Freitag 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## firemirl (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

@ Kingfischer

Dann werden wir uns sicherlich sehen....... DoMa-Club?
Bin Freitag auch in Den Helder.

Cu
Toto


----------



## Angelmati (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Moin 

Bin am 25.7 mit der Kehrheim von Büsum aus draussen.

War in letzter Zeit jemand auf makrele und kann berichten wie es läuft ?


----------



## kingfischer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

PetriHeil, 

so wir sind gerade zurück aus Den Helder. 
Die Sonne brannte, Die See war glatt wie ein Ententeich, aber den Fisch mussten wir die ersten beiden Stunden suchen. Dann ab 10:00 Uhr (der Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht!) haben wir relativ ufernah keinen wirklichen Schwarm gefunden, aber es gingen von da an permanent immer 1,2 manchmal auch mehr Fische an die Haken. Alles unmittelbar in Grundnähe. 
Letztendlich haben Marco199 und ich auf den Kopf 190 Makrelen gefangen (94/96).:vik: Hat Spaß gemacht, und mehr Fisch muss es auch gar nicht sein. Gerade bei der Hitze muss der ja auch schnell verarbeitet werden. 
Jetzt fiebern wir dem 27.08. entgegen. Selbe Mannschaft, selbes Schiff (Merkur)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Marco199 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Kann mich Kingfischer nur anschließen, es war eine super Tour mit dem Do-Ma-Club Dortmund ;-)
Das Wetter war super und Fisch hatten wir auch genug 
Danke nochmal an dich Stephan :m und gruß an "graetsche" :q
ich hoffe das ich bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei sein kann.

Gruß Marco


----------



## graetsche (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Marco199 schrieb:


> Kann mich Kingfischer nur anschließen, es war eine super Tour mit dem Do-Ma-Club Dortmund ;-)
> Das Wetter war super und Fisch hatten wir auch genug
> Danke nochmal an dich Stephan :m und gruß an "graetsche" :q
> ich hoffe das ich bei der nächsten Tour wieder dabei sein kann.
> ...


 
Und gestern wurden bereits die Fische frisch aus dem Rauch gegessen, lecker:q

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## stefannn87 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Fahre Ende des Monats nach Den Haag, also direkt bei Scheveningen hoch. Wie fang ich dort am besten Fisch mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer?
Hatte letztes Jahr vom Ufer kein Glück, hab dort in den Wellen mit 15Gramm Blinkern nichts als Kraut an den Haken bekommen |kopfkrat

Danke


----------



## diga1 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hallo,
gestern war ich in schveningen mit albatros von reederei vrolik, das kutter ist nicht zu empfehlen, für 40 mann truppe aus hagen und dortmund zu klein aber makrelen ohne ende, gezählt habe ich sie nicht,  viele haben um 12 uhr aufgehört zu angeln. Das see wie enten teich sonne pur also ideal für makrele ,ein gelungene angel tag


----------



## peterle09 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Wir waren auch am sonntag mit Tripp raus. von 8 uhr bis 15/30.
Kaum einer unter 80 Stuck. Ich 98.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hat jemand links von Reederein in Den Helder ?
Oder Telefonnummern wo ich buchen könnte ??

|wavey: Pit


----------



## graetsche (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

*Googel ist dein Freund:m*



*Den Helder *



 | 

 
Niederlande MS Borndiep & MS Marsdiep & MS Meermin
Tel.: 0031-223628713

Ms Hendrik
Tel.: 0031-227511426

MS Merkur
Tel.: 0031-227511417

MS Blue Marlin
Tel.: 0031-224571875

MS Frans Naerebout
Tel.: 0031-227512232


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Danke #6#6#6


----------



## floxfisch (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hmmm, alle nur mit Kutter los. 
Hat keiner Infos wie es im Moment von Land aus steht?

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## stefannn87 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Hmmm, alle nur mit Kutter los.
> Hat keiner Infos wie es im Moment von Land aus steht?
> 
> Gruß
> floxfisch


interessiert mich auch, fahre nämlich schon nächsten Sonntag hoch und möchte gerne in der Nordsee nähe Scheveningen von Land aus meine 2,3 Makrelchen fangen wenn das überhaupt möglich ist ;+


----------



## stefannn87 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Aufgrund der Meldungen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man in der Nordsee so gesehen keine Makrelen oder Dorsche fangen kann, bzw mit der SPinnfischerei oder Pose mit Fischfetzen ausnahmslos Wolfsbarsch?

Ostsee ist wohl etwas günstiger was den Erfolg beim Angeln verspricht


----------



## Der Boris (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Wir waren heute mit der Trip Junior raus auf die Makrelen, bei guten Wetter und ruhiger See habe ich mit meiner Frau zusammen 120 Makrelen gefangen. Die grösse der Fische war Top, vielleicht ne Handvoll Lütten!
Waren alle auf dem Schiff zufrieden mit den fängen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Wo lag das Schiff denn?


----------



## Der Boris (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Wo lag das Schiff denn?




@ Svenno 02

Das Schiff liegt in Scheveningen und gehört zu der Reederei Trip!

Gruss, Boris


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

OK danke!

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Freitag raus komme.
Von Bensersiel.
Ist es eigentlich normal, dass viele Makrelenkutter von 6:30 uhr bis 12:00 Uhr fahren?

Ist das nicht zu kurz, um die Fanggebiete zu erreichen?

Weiß jemand aktuelle Fänge von Bensersiel oder überhaupt?
Hier wird nix mehr gepostet

Ich freue mich auf Antworten

LG Svenno


----------



## Angelmati (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Moin

@Svenno

War letzten Sonntag ab Büsum draussen.
Sehr Mager,kein Schwarm somit nur vereinzelt gefangen und das auch noch bescheiden... zu zweit ca. 30 stk.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Nabend zusammen,


jetzt darf ich auch mal von meinem ersten Hochsee angeln berichten. Wir haben am 25.7.10 um 12 Uhr im Hafen von Bensersiel abgelegt mit der MS Edelweiß. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen ich habe mir etwas anderes darunter vorgestellt, wir waren 5 stunden draußen davon haben wir wenn es hoch kommt 1 stunde geangelt. Es lief so ab, wenn gehalten wurde dann für 5 – 10 min, dann hatten wir endlich einen platz gefunden wo gefangen wurde da durften wir dann alle so 4 -6 stück fangen, und dann ging es sofort weiter an den nächsten platz. Wir waren mit 15 Leuten auf dem Boot, und wir haben alle zusammen wenn es hoch kommt 50 Makrelen gefangen.


Die tour vor uns hatte noch weniger!


Ich möchte ja hier keinen schlecht reden, aber jetzt kann ich mir das auch erklären warum das Boot nicht ausgebucht war! Fast alle von den anwesenden sagten das es das erste und letzte mal war das sie mit dem „AUSFLUGSDAMPFER“ rausgefahren sind!

Gruß David


----------



## Angelmati (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hy
@Fisch-finder

Ich war letztes Jahr mit der Edelweiß draussen..da war es nicht der Fall.
Ich denke mal es gab einen Grund warum der Cäptn so gefahrenist wie er es nun mal getan hat.
Er wird nicht freiwillig unnötig viel Diesel "verballert" haben.


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

OK mich wundert es auch , dass er so kurze Angelfahrten anbietet.
An der Ostsee sind sie länger.
Wieviel hattest du denn Fisch-Finder?

@Mati

Schön auch mal etwas von dir zu hören.
Wie lange wart ihr von Büsum denn draußen?

LG Svenno 02


----------



## Angelmati (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Hy

hatten ca. 5 std angelzeit...hab aber nicht genau auf die Uhr geguckt.


----------



## Koghaheiner (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Sind Bensersiel und Büsum seit neustem in Holland?  Sportsfreunde, dies ist das "Angeln inden Niederlanden, Belgien und Luxemburg" Forum...#6


----------



## Fisch-Finder (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Tach zusammen,

@ Svenno 02

Genau 4 stück. Und ein paar haben ein null nummer hingelegt.



@Angelmati

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum er sofort weiter gefahren ist wo wir gefangen haben! Gegenüber von uns war ein Boot an der fangstelle, das stand bestimmt 20 – 30 min da. Die haben wie bekloppt gefangen. Leider habe ich den Namen vom Boot nicht, es war ein grünes Boot. Hätte gerne mal gewusst was die so gefangen haben.



Gruß David


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Lol, dann war das die Möwe von Heinz Steffens

Ich hoffe ich habe mehr Glück, werde berichten, wenn das Wetter sich hält;P


----------



## meet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

hey Leute,
wie siehts eigentlich mit Makrelen aktuell in Belgien aus?! War jemand angeln? Welches Schiff und wann?

Grüße Matthias


----------



## jvt1972 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Also wir sind gerade aus scheveningen zurück
es war super!!!!!!
jeder auf dem boot hatte über 100 Makrelen 
wir waren mit tripp raus (tender)
den ganzen tag im fisch ! :l
sind früher rein da alle genug hatten 
super wetter viel fisch genial :vik:
gruß
jürgen


----------



## brandungsteufel (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Wir waren letzten Sonntag auch mit der Trip Tender raus. Keiner unter 100 Stück. Und viele haben schon weit vor der Rückfahrt mit dem Ausnehmen begonnen.

Kann die negativen Kritiken zu den Booten nicht bestätigen.

VG


----------



## Fisch-Finder (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Nabend zusammen,



hat vielleicht mal jemand preise von der MS Trip Tender? Oder ne HP Adresse? 

Ich habe grade schon mal meinen freund Herrn Google gefragt nur konnte über preise nix finden! Möchte auf jeden fall noch mal rausfahren.



Gruß David


----------



## jvt1972 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*



Fisch-Finder schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



35 € Erwachsene
20 € für Kinder
gruß
jürgen :m
PS.: http://www.rederij-trip.nl/b/doc.asp?docid=17


----------



## Fisch-Finder (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Danke ! #6


Gruß David


----------



## angelsaxe (2. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

war am 31.07. von stellendam rausgefahren eig. sollte derkahn namens sirius um 7 ablegen, da die schleuse erst um halb 10 öffnete gings dann erst raus. hohe wellen kalter wind beim vierten stop paar fische da wars am tag vorher noch alle eier bis mittags voll möwenöhne ende. an dem tag keine möwen kein fisch. sch.... mal wieder gelaufen. fahre nur noch bei schönwetter...#q dann gabs da noch die stella bel. die macht nur halbtagsfahrten die leute waren stinkesauer für einestunde angen raus. hm


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Von Stellendam fahre ich auch immer raus. Nur fahr ich dann mit meinem Boot raus. Mit 6 Leuten auf dem Boot ist es immer sehr gemütlich und wir sind sehr flexibel. Morgens um 9 den Trailer ins Wasser und dann gehts raus. Meist kommen wir dann so gegen 16 Uhr wieder rein.
Ab und an habe ich auch noch ein paar Plätze frei da meine Kollegen mittlerweile alle genug Makrellen haben.
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne mal melden.


----------



## diga1 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

hallo,
ich  war gestern wieder in scheveningen ,mit MS Maria (Reederei Groen) raus. Es waren viele möwen, wetter war gut aber wenig Makrelen. 
Der Durchschnitt hat ca.30-50 fische geangelgt, so richtig ins schwarm sind wir 3 mal reingekommen.Der Bootsmann sagte am Sonntag hätten die meisten so  5 eimer geangelt , am Montag wäre auch schlecht gewesen wie gestern.

Petri-Heil


----------



## Hook007 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

Was ist den zur Zeit mit der MS Nestor oder MS Mercuur von Den Helder aus los?


----------



## jvt1972 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelen 2010*

habe mich breit schlagen lassen und fahre nächsten sonntag nochmal mit tripp von scheveningen aus raus !:m


----------

